# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Seethrough Print

## Ghosty

hi, 

i want to print a seethrough (in fluro green) business card, what sort of thickness would i be looking at, .5mm. card was designed with tinkercad so can adjust on there.

----------

